# Update on international broker



## pozindustrial (31 January 2021)

Looking to buy USA shares, can anyone update on a good broker. Most of the existing posts are more than 10 years old. I do not have an international account and my investment may be shy of $10k AUD, with ongoing investments of $2k. My aim is to buy and hold growth stocks.
I believe using a US broker is the cheapest and probably the best. Do they hold the shares or are they transferred into my name? An idea of minimum fees would be great and minimum requirements generally. Got any opinions?


----------



## samuilk (11 February 2021)

I trade with NABTRADE and they have international stocks. IG also has international market. If you are a day trader I'd use tradezero.


----------



## ozemate (17 March 2021)

pozindustrial said:


> Looking to buy USA shares, can anyone update on a good broker. Most of the existing posts are more than 10 years old. I do not have an international account and my investment may be shy of $10k AUD, with ongoing investments of $2k. My aim is to buy and hold growth stocks.
> I believe using a US broker is the cheapest and probably the best. Do they hold the shares or are they transferred into my name? An idea of minimum fees would be great and minimum requirements generally. Got any opinions?



I use Stake & eToro. Stake interface is very intuitive & easy to use, transfer money using Poli, however lacks features such as stop loss, buy options etc, pretty basic. Whereas eToro is complicated, very limited number of stock, but ability to purchase crypto & invest in several exchange around the globe.


----------



## pozindustrial (18 March 2021)

I settled on Self Wealth that charges $9.50 USD for each transaction. I already had an account with them so this was an extension to it with a few more forms to fill in.


----------

